
Without trial data, how can we trust Russia's Covid vaccine? - stx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-vaccine-russia-exp/scientists-ask-without-trial-data-how-can-we-trust-russias-covid-vaccine-idUSKCN2571TL
======
simonblack
How can we trust American/Western/European vaccines more? Western Big Pharma
has quite a bad reputation for pushing bad drugs that cost a lot but either
didn't work or had deadly side-effects.

The truth will come out in the end. Personally, I'd be more inclined to trust
a Russian/Asian vaccine than a Western one just right now.

There was quite a failure regarding the quality of Western Covid19 tests
earlier this year, when, again, the Chinese tests weren't regarded by the West
as being 'good enough' and the West insisted on only using its own CDC test
kits. [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/18/health/who-coronavirus-
te...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/18/health/who-coronavirus-tests-
cdc/index.html)

